# NATO FSS Stenigot, Lincolnshire - April '09



## Badoosh (Apr 21, 2009)

After a long drive through the night from Plymouth with my Son & pooch, numerous roadworks & 1 stupid driver making me miss my slip road (almost taking out an Artic & car at the same time), i finally arrived at my Lincolnshire destination almost 2 hours late to meet with Black Shuck who i'd invited along for the visit. Sincere apologies to him for being late but i think we both agree that the trip was well worth the wait!

I've decided to seperate this report from RAF Stenigot, simply because of the photographic opportunities that were to be had. This report is on the NATO role at Stenigot, which really only concentrates on the dishes that once dominated a part of the Lincolnshire Wolds. As a child, i passed these dishes on various days out to watch aircraft on the bombing ranges at Donna Nook or Wainfleet & used to stare at them in awe. Little did i think that 20 years later i would be taking my Son with me to see them up close. 

Apart from the dishes, the NATO side of Stenigot was bulldozed in the 90's, with work still continuing today to remove the deep concrete base foundations where the dishes once stood. For how long they will remain onsite is anyone's guess, but 60 feet diameter, 100 tonnes each & toxic paint may be a deciding factor in their demise.

Links to Stenigot's history;

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/s/stenigot/index.html
http://actionstations.fotopic.net/c685418.html
http://www.bbc.co.uk/lincolnshire/content/articles/2008/09/30/raf_stenigot_feature.shtml

Concrete base of where the Police/Guard House once stood to the NATO Ace High compound. In the background, top right is the remains of the WW2 Chain Home site, & mast still used by the MOD.






View of the parabolic dishes on a very windy & bleak day. Mounds of rubble are from the concrete bases.





Another angle of the dishes showing the NATO Ace High Compound security fence





Underside of a dish





Markings indicating NATO equipment





What many didn't know is that arrived at Stenigot via nearby RAF Binbrook, as these markings clearly show!





Notice the stargazers spyhole in the centre circle!





Another view...





...& another with the concrete base of a WW2 mast...





...& finally, my Son stood in the middle of one dish giving an idea of how big these beasts are!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello and good morning Badoosh! You have some fantastic shots of the dishes there mate! I have to say we had an extensive explore round this fantastic site and was an enjoyable day out with good company!. I will get my shots up later on today.


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 21, 2009)

Didn't notice the 'Nato' or 'Binbrook' stencilled markings when i went, well spotted there!
the rubble mounds must be pretty recent, within the last couple of months.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 21, 2009)

Ooh, I love this part of Stenigot...the history and the dishes sparked off my interest in radar sites back along. Great to see it again.
Nice one, Badoosh.


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 21, 2009)

Kaputnik said:


> the rubble mounds must be pretty recent, within the last couple of months.



Spot on there m8! They only begun removing the concrete bases a few weeks back. Here is the result from one hole, not the deepest, but the other pic was blurred by Mr Wind Shakey Hand!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 21, 2009)

I really could not believe the size of these silent Leviathans as they stood over me and Badoosh! they were pretty awe inspiring. Just sad that they will not b there soon.


----------



## MD (Apr 21, 2009)

one of my fave places 
is the control room still there?
good pictures too


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 21, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Just sad that they will not b there soon.



'.....the ‘Chain Home’ radar mast at Stenigot in Lincolnshire was listed in 1997 as the only complete example of its type. '


Ref - English Heritage 'Twentieth Century Military Sites'


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 21, 2009)

I was talking about the dishes. The Mast is the listed struture?


----------



## daddybear (Apr 21, 2009)

wow those dishes are huge.great photos guys.enjoyed your report very muchly


----------



## Runner (Apr 21, 2009)

Some great pictures there Badoosh - worth the drive eh?
I missed that lettering too, (think i was a bit blown away with size of them when i went)- well spotted!

I reckon that the Chain Home mast is still in use as a training aid for RAF riggers?


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 21, 2009)

Neosea said:


> '.....the ‘Chain Home’ radar mast at Stenigot in Lincolnshire was listed in 1997 as the only complete example of its type. '
> 
> 
> Ref - English Heritage 'Twentieth Century Military Sites'



What about the one at Great Baddow - that looks pretty complete!!!
Great pics and great report Badoosh - nice stuff!!!


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 23, 2009)

MD said:


> one of my fave places
> is the control room still there?
> good pictures too



Hi MD. Control room is still there but i split the report on Stenigot into two. Here's the other thread;

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10403

Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------

